# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Garlic?

## sogart

It is well known around here (Greece) that garlic affects your sleep (you sleep heavier and with more vivid dreams). Especially when you eat garlic (raw) before a siesta (afternoon nap) and you haven't drunk coffee or coke or anything with sugar in it, the sleep is a kind of half awake stupor with very vivid dreams.

would anybody more experienced in LD be willing to try that? your breath might stink a bit but its good for the heart  :smiley: 

PS: the easiest way for me to eat so much garlic is to make some mashed potatos (200g or so) and smash 4-5 big pieces of fresh garlic in it. Goes nicely with fried fish...

if anyone tries it and it helps let me know (don't do it if you have to drive a long way, you might get really sleepy...)

----------


## pj

> would anybody more experienced in LD be willing to try that? your breath might stink a bit but its good for the heart 
> 
> PS: the easiest way for me to eat so much garlic is to make some mashed potatos (200g or so) and smash 4-5 big pieces of fresh garlic in it. Goes nicely with fried fish...



I LOVE garlic, and would be happy to try!  My wifeling might not be so thrilled with the plan though.

Here's another way to eat a ton of garlic easily - just bake whole cloves at 300 degrees for about an hour.  They bake nicer if you brush 'em with some olive oil, but that's not mandatory.

Trim the tip off of the bulb and squeeze it out onto bread or a cracker or whatever, like a spread.

----------


## Terrorhawker

I got another way to eat loads of garlic.
Eat it raw, like an apple  ::D:

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

Hum... I have some garlic in the kitchen...  ::rolleyes::  
Would it give me vivid dreams in the end of the night if I eat it before bed? Or is it to harsh on the stomach at night?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I want to try! Thank goodness I have loads in my house. It's not like it'll be a bad thing if you try it out...Hmm, I wonder if my skin will smell like garlic in the morning though... Hahaha, that'd be interesting

----------


## taltho

I eat a fair amount of garlic, so I'll give this a try. thanks for hte suggestion.

Another way to eat garlic raw is to dice it up or press it, it should be very small that way you can digest it better, hten swallow it from a spoon with watter or juice like a pill. Not only is it good for dreams it's very good for your health.

----------


## sogart

I wouldnt suggest to eat a ton of garlic before going to sleep at night, because its a bit too heavy on the stomach. But I mean whats the worst that can happen...

and if you eat garlic raw maybe your sweat is going to smell a bit the next day...

PS: I'm not sure if baking the garlic maybe makes it a bit less potent. For sure it takes out the smell though.

----------


## sogart

> I got another way to eat loads of garlic.
> Eat it raw, like an apple



have you ever tried eating a big onion like an apple?  :Mad:  its hardcore...

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> have you ever tried eating a big onion like an apple?  its hardcore...



Yeah, but it was a sweet onion and it was hella delicious.

My wife is the garlic queen, we always have a shitload on hand, and seeing as right now I have a wicked sore throat and that's a sure-fire cure for fucked up throats I'm going to suck a clove right now. Thanks for the suggestion. Russian "red" is da bomb y'all!

----------


## pj

Well, I tried this last night.  Ate a whole clove.

Slept great, no recall.

I'll try again.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> Well, I tried this last night. Ate a whole clove.
> Slept great, no recall.



I did too... slept great, 2 dreams. 1 long-ass adventure, 1 shorty.
_BUT_.. I did have the taste in my mouth ALL night long. Everytime I woke up it was like.. Gah_!_ And I'm sure that my 2nd dream was a result of the taste of garlic in my mouth. I was tasting a buncha different foods in a cafeteria line.

----------


## pj

> I did too... slept great, 2 dreams. 1 long-ass adventure, 1 shorty.
> _BUT_.. I did have the taste in my mouth ALL night long. Everytime I woke up it was like.. Gah_!_



I had the taste too - which is fine with me, because I love garlic.

I was only able to try this because my wifeling is suffering with allergies right now and can't smell a thing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I dreamed last night too, two dreams, but my recall failed on me, I only can tell you that I dreamed, nothing more... I tried to memorize it while waking up but no luck. I woke up with that nice sweet garlic taste in my mouth, I'm having more tonight to be sure if the garlic's causing a lack in my recall [doubt it] or if it'll help out with my recently low recall.

----------


## Riley

Okay... so vitamin B6 and garlic?

----------


## pj

Did another clove... and heading for the B6 bottle.

I have a race to win!

----------


## pj

Ok... so I did a clove of raw garlic and B6.

Another great night's sleep with only fragmentary recall - but I was right on the edge of several WILD attempts this morning.  Had to give up because a headache was coming on.

----------


## sogart

how much is a clove of garlic? is it a whole garlic or just one of the pieces? (one garlic is made of about 10 smaller pieces or so)

I usually have to eat about 4-5 pieces (cloves?) of garlic before I notice a big change in my sleep (thats about half a garlic) and also you should have NO SUGAR or CAFFEINE in your blood...

PS: sorry but I'm not an english speaker
PPS: to avoid the smell of your digestion and mouth, chew and eat some raw PARSLEY after the garlic.

----------


## Riley

My Mouth!!! It's On Fucking Fire!!!

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

Geia sou, sogart.
I have never eaten garlic before sleeping, so tonight I will try it and post my results tomorrow.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I did garlic and melatonin last night. I had three dreams, all aren't up to the quality I'm used to [they're sort of fragmented]. I did have a lucid dream, although it wasn't the greatest dream ever I'd rather have that than none at all. I'm going to stop trying with garlic for awhile [at least until school's out] because I don't want people to be bothered by garlic breath, not that I ever seem to notice, but whatever...

----------


## Abra

I loooove garlic. But I'd rather eat it with something (such as intant ramen than raw. It seems a bit queer to eat garlic alone.

----------


## TalkingHead

> It is well known around here (Greece) that garlic affects your sleep (you sleep heavier and with more vivid dreams). Especially when you eat garlic (raw) before a siesta (afternoon nap) and you haven't drunk coffee or coke or anything with sugar in it, the sleep is a kind of half awake stupor with very vivid dreams.
> 
> would anybody more experienced in LD be willing to try that? your breath might stink a bit but its good for the heart 
> 
> PS: the easiest way for me to eat so much garlic is to make some mashed potatos (200g or so) and smash 4-5 big pieces of fresh garlic in it. Goes nicely with fried fish...
> 
> if anyone tries it and it helps let me know (don't do it if you have to drive a long way, you might get really sleepy...)



 
Why do you think the garlic works better without having coffee or sugar that day?

----------


## Spamtek

If you guys want to experiment with garlic without a nasty mouthtaste or getting your tongue set on fire, just find and peel the smallest cloves you can get and _swallow them whole_ like a pill.

----------


## Infraredkelp

> have you ever tried eating a big onion like an apple?  its hardcore...



I can assure you that eating garlic raw way harder core. I ate some raw once and my breath stayed like that for like 3-4 days!

----------


## SKA

I really love Garlic. I usually like the combination of Garlic, Basilicm and Oregano.. I can try eating garlic before bedtime since I always make myself loads of food before going to sleep.

How much garlic do you suggest I eat?

----------


## dodobird

> I really love Garlic. I usually like the combination of Garlic, Basilicm and Oregano.. I can try eating garlic before bedtime since I always make myself loads of food before going to sleep.
> 
> How much garlic do you suggest I eat?



He said 4-5 pieces.
BTW Garlic works very nicely with Tahini

----------


## SKA

Ahhh I don't know Tahini but it sounds alot like Tchina. Izzat what you mean? Tchina is Sweeeeet  ::D:  Can anyone testify for the effectiveness of Garlic?

----------


## dodobird

Yes, Tahini is the same as Tchina.

----------


## SKA

aha I sure wouldn't have a problem eating alot of Tchina right before bedtime. This food is the greatest  ::D:

----------


## Asymptote

> I can assure you that eating garlic raw way harder core. I ate some raw once and my breath stayed like that for like 3-4 days!



My father does a lot of Italian cooking (lots of garlic there, too), and he once told me that if you want to get rid of the garlicky aftertaste, just chew on some parsley.

----------


## dodobird

> My father does a lot of Italian cooking (lots of garlic there, too), and he once told me that if you want to get rid of the garlicky aftertaste, just chew on some parsley.



But then how do you get rid of the parsley taste?

----------


## Spamtek

> But then how do you get rid of the parsley taste?



Just chew on some garlic.

----------


## dodobird

> Just chew on some garlic.



haha look at Asymptote's Avatar.

----------


## Spamtek

> haha look at Asymptote's Avatar.



I only saw it after I posted and savored the irony (how do I get rid of _that_ taste?).  Thought about making an edit to mention but didn't want to get _that_ off-topic.  Too late now!

----------

